

Soon, everyone can install and run their apps for free on iOS devices - ScottWRobinson
https://developer.apple.com/education/

======
MichaelCrawford
I have always found it profoundly offensive that I have to pay Apple so I can
load code I wrote myself on an iPhone that I purchased with my own money.

However it's not clear that I would be able to provide free downloads of my
app from my own website; my objection to using the app store for distribution
is that inlinks to my app would point to apple's website not my own.

As I have decided that the product I've presently working on will be published
under the Affero GPLv3, it will be a partial solution for others to build from
the source I supply. But those who do not have the expertise to build my
source will be left out in the cold.

